# Solved: AVG Free 8.0 won't uninstall.



## Battlesoaked (Dec 5, 2007)

And I wouldn't be trying to uninstall it, but whenever I start my computer, I get a window saying that my AVG trial version has expired, and so, to get rid of that window, I click on the close AVG tab. That window closes, but, according to Process Lasso, AVG Resident Shield and Watchdog services are still running. So I thought: Let's uninstall whatever I've got on here, and then we'll do a fresh install of the free version. Well, neither Revo nor Perfect Uninstaller even list it as an installed program. And it's not in the "Add/Remove Programs" list either. I can't even get it to stop running using Process Lasso! And it won't uninstall after I hit the "Uninstall AVG Free" tab in "All Programs" off the Start menu. Whenever I try to uninstall it that way, I get a box saying that the program doesn't exist.

I think that what I did wrong was load the trial version of the paid AVG, then I downloaded the free version when that expired. I guess the free version is running, and I'm tempted to just assume that it is and not bother with this anymore. But I can't open the interface - all I get is that box saying that it's expired - and so I can't do anything with whatever settings are available, and, well, I don't know where to go next. 

I've done a bunch of searches and can't find anything on this site, the AVG site, or by doing a Google search. Just to be clear: I'm thinking that uninstalling and re-installing is the solution, but I can't accomplish that first step.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

try this from here;
http://www.grisoft.com/ww.faq.num-948#faq_948

*948:*

*How to reinstall/uninstall or repair installation of AVG?*

Please download the current installation file of *AVG* from the Download section of our website, and run it to start the installation process. The following screen will be displayed during an installation process:

*Add/Remove Components* - choose this option if you want to add or remove some *AVG* component
*Repair installation* - this option repairs or reinstalls missing or damaged components of *AVG*
*Uninstall* - this option removes the *AVG* program from your PC


----------



## Battlesoaked (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Speed_hog,

Doesn't work. Here's what's been happening: I download the file, open it, it asks me if I 
want a standard or custom install, upon clicking on either I get "licensed expired," and I can go no further. Same thing happens if I click on "Uninstall" in the box that opens up 
when I start my computer. (That box says "You are no longer protected.") It opens what I 
presume to be some sort of file, and it asks me if I want a standard or custom installation. 
No option presented to uninstall. 

I've downloaded the trial and paid versions and tried all this stuff, and I've NEVER seen a screen like the one AVG describes. (I.e., one 
with ANY of the three options - add/remove / repair / uninstall - they describe in that 
FAQ.) I also tried to "activate" whatever version of AVG I have on this computer. So, on that first screen which appears at startup, the one that says, "you are no longer protected," I click on "activate." Another box pops up - it has a "license number" in it, I click on the 
"activate" button, the box goes away, but still none of the three options they list appear 
after clicking "next," etc. One would think that, if the point of all this 
is to get people to just go ahead and buy the #@! program, that that last tactic would work.

There's also a "Buy Now" button on that window I see at startup. If I click on that, I get a 
box that says: 

The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded.

The only option in that box is to click "OK."

I have, over the past month or so, spent ten or fifteen minutes at a stretch chipping away at 
this. At one time time or another I've gone down this or that pathway and seen everything 
I've described in these two postings. And, just to make sure, I've gone through everything 
again so I can describe exactly what happens and what these boxes say. I've got five 
different AVG icons on my decktop, all corresponding to different times I've 
downloaded files from the AVG site.

I can't be the only person who's had to go through all this, and I think it's important for AVG to know that at least one person is willing to take the time to "document," after a fashion, the experiences users can have upon downloading the AVG software. 

I'm sure that, even if I wanted to, I couldn't download and run another anti-virus program without getting rid of this one first. Which is all I would like to do at this point. 

Any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

Ouch...
that is a very good description of your problem, Thank you for taking the time to do that.
I have been hearing problems like this for AVG more and more and people still keep on using it Grrrrrrrrrr...
so the problem is you can't uninstall it...
this is where it gets difficult...
I am new to this site and don't know for sure how far I can go...
but you need to backup all the files pictures and data that is important to you, to another disc HD, CD or DVD.
then start searching for and deleting any and all files for AVG...
*this is NOT advisable in any way if you don't have a restore disc, a restore partition or an operating system install disc that you know works... and is legitimate.*


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

*MANUALLY*
*DELETING STUBBORN FILES*
*Last Updated February 27, 2007 (Version 1.10)
Go Here for detailed instructions and help;
http://www.aumha.org/a/stubborn.php

and I would highly recommend NOT reinstalling this application 
*


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.download.com/Avira-AntiVir-Personal-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10322935.html

*Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus 8.1.0.326

*License:Free Editor's Rating:  Average User Rating:  (out of 1412 votes) Rate it! *Downloads:* 12,880,803 Requirements: Windows 2000/XP/Vista Limitations: No limitations Date Added: July 24, 2008

13 million people can't be all wrong
I haven't had ANY problems with it for a year and I have told at least 100 people that I know to use it and they are not having any problems.


----------



## Carin Smith (Aug 6, 2008)

You can try Add/Remove 4Good, which enable you to remove these stubborn applications for good. I've tried this powerful software. It's quite easy to use and works pretty fine on XP.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

A link to AVG`s own removal tool: http://www.grisoft.com/ww.download-tools


----------



## Battlesoaked (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks IMP49,

Worked like a charm. Avira now installed. Ran a scan: no viruses found. So AVG, as Process Lasso indicated, was still plugging away. 

I think the AVG guys read my post and just got to work on that remover. Hey, never know. 

Thanks again,
B


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

:up:


----------

